# Changing a hedgehogs sleeping schedule to sleeping at night



## Desperodo (Dec 12, 2010)

Would it be okay to leave the light off during the day, and turn the light on all night for 12 hours? I don't see why it wouldn't. He'd still be getting the 12-14 hours of light needed, and wouldn't know that he was sleeping at night because he'd think it was daytime since the light will be on.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Animals have internal clocks that let's them know when it's day and when it's night. So even if you keep him in a windowless room and turn the lights off, he will still know something is different. It's also harmful to the health of the hedgehog to force him from being nocturnal on your own personal whim. It's been said that it's possible for them to become sick and more prone to illness so it's always been considered a bad idea.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

Even by changing the light schedule I am fairly certain they still have enough animal instinct to know the difference between day and night even if you only had the light on at night. I can't say for sure but I would assume it could have adverse effects on them long term to switch their natural sleeping schedule. Its not unheard of for a hedgehog to be up all day and sleep during the night though its usually an interesting personality quark. Hopefully one of the more experienced hedgehog owners/breeders can say with more confidence a direct answer.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The night day cycle is so much more than just light and dark. People have tried to switch them and it can make them sick and neurotic.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

^They covered the important stuff.  

Just wanted to add that I started working 3rd shift (10pm-9am) about 2 months ago, and it really drains me. Humans aren't made to be awake all night and to sleep during the days. The same way that hedgies aren't made to sleep at night. If you suddenly were forced to sleep during the day, and stay awake all night long, it would affect you negatively and you'd probably resent the person that made you go against nature.

Your hedgie will be happier and healthier if you let him continue to go with the flow.


----------



## PrincessZebra (Jul 2, 2011)

I've started Quillow's schedule as in the morning, I feed her, water her, and clean her litter pan and wheel. At 3pm, I wake her up, let her eat and drink, take her out, hold her, and put her in her playpen for a little while. Sometime in between 10pm and 11pm, she wakes up on her own and runs in her wheel, eats and poops. I would say Quillow still is nocturnal but definatly has been waking up earlier and earlier around 10 and 11 since I brought her home. It's just me making a schedule for her and it seems to be working so far!


----------

